# MTA Metro North Diesels and Comet Cars.



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 1, 2003)

How many FL9s are in service and where can I see this Diesels?


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 1, 2003)

I believe all FL-9's have been removed from service and replaced by P-32 AC-DM's (on both MNRR and Amtrak). Other than that diesels are used on Hudson and Harlem lines on MN, with AC-DM's, F-40's, and GP-40's all in the mix.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 1, 2003)

Nope, there are still a few FL9's on MN property. I'm not quite sure just how much use they still get, but there are still a few in service. In fact I saw two today as I went through Croton-Harmon.

To my knowledge all diesels in service east of the Hudson, with the possible exception of two of the New Haven branch lines, are either FL9's or P32 AC-DC's.

Any F40's and GP-40's would be west of the Hudson, unless they were being used in yard work.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 2, 2003)

What kind of Sound does the FL9s make?


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 2, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> What kind of Sound does the FL9s make?


I believe it's louder than the P-32-AC-DM's.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 2, 2003)

Do you have a Sound clip of the FL9s?


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 2, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> Do you have a Sound clip of the FL9s?


No, *I* Don't


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 2, 2003)

How many Comet II Cars are runing?


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 14, 2003)

How many Metro North Comet cars does the NJ Transit Train Routes have on the Pascack Valley line from Spring Valley NY to Hoboken NJ and on the Port Jervis Train between Port Jervis NY and Hobken NJ or does the Train Routes just have the NJ Transit Comet Cars?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 14, 2003)

They just mix those cars up as they please. You can find MN cars on any of the NJT lines out of Hoboken and you can find NJT cars on the MN trains that run out of Hoboken.

The same applies to the diesel engines too. I've been pulled by a Metro North engine on the Montclair/Boonton line and I've been behind a NJT loco on my way to Port Jervis on that line.


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 15, 2003)

AlanB said:


> They just mix those cars up as they please. You can find MN cars on any of the NJT lines out of Hoboken and you can find NJT cars on the MN trains that run out of Hoboken.
> The same applies to the diesel engines too. I've been pulled by a Metro North engine on the Montclair/Boonton line and I've been behind a NJT loco on my way to Port Jervis on that line.


I have a picture of a Metro-north F40 on the Morris and Essex Lines on the site. I've also seen Metro-North Cars on that line.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 15, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> I have a picture of a Metro-north F40 on the Morris and Essex Lines on the site.  I've also seen Metro-North Cars on that line.


I've got several pictures of a MN F40 sitting in Bay Street station, on the Montclair-Boonton line.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 15, 2003)

Do you got the Photos of that AlanB?


----------

